# post some of your turtles set up pics



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

lets see some turtle set ups!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

plain and easy to clean as they sh*t loads..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: heres mine


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> :laugh: heres mine
> [snapback]954401[/snapback]​












--Dan


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> :laugh: heres mine
> [snapback]954401[/snapback]​


damn, turtles rockin a threesome..


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

View attachment 54726


mines pretty simple its only i 5 gallon set up for a baby turtle


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

this is his temporary tank, it's actually a large litter box about 18"x14"x6".

I'll try and get a full pic

View attachment 54763


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i want him!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

traumatic said:


> this is his temporary tank, it's actually a large litter box about 18"x14"x6".
> 
> I'll try and get a full pic
> 
> ...










i hate u man i want that f**kin turtle where u get him? i have been lookin for a baby aligatar snapping turtle for like 3 months! Instead i got 2 baby red eared sliders..... I still want one very bad! They are hard core


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I will ry to post the pics of there tank as soon as i figure out how to take pics off my didgi an put em on here....lol stupid digi


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> i hate u man i want that f**kin turtle where u get him? i have been lookin for a baby aligatar snapping turtle for like 3 months! Instead i got 2 baby red eared sliders..... I still want one very bad! They are hard core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes only a common snapper. He just about crawled into my golf bag last summer.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

really thats only a common well it still looks bad ass


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> :laugh: heres mine
> [snapback]954401[/snapback]​


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah i have a common snapper also, they look like alligator snappers when they are babies but later lose there spikes when they get older. i find them all the time around my house about this time of the year. my baby that i have now is a non stop eater and they are very very hardy turtles...... and don't forget badass as well.
J-Rod


----------

